
Chickens 'teamed up to kill fox' at Brittany farming school - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/12/chickens-teamed-up-to-kill-fox-at-brittany-farming-school
======
andrewstuart
Chickens are brutal. My friend asked me to feed his chickens while he was away
and the damn things attacked me and pecked me hard. I tell you I was having
second thoughts about giving them food after the beating they gave me.

